# 24" speck



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Had a nice haul this morning in Perdido Bay. A 20" speck took a soft plastic jig drifting, and then a hoss 24 1/2" trout took my favorite chartreuse mirrolure. I tried for two hours to get one to hit a topwater...nothing. Nice fight on my smallest reel- Shimano Sahara 1000 with 12 lb fluoro/braid.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

wilbur said:


> had a nice haul this morning in perdido bay. A 20" speck took a soft plastic jig drifting, and then a hoss 24 1/2" trout took my favorite chartreuse mirrolure. I tried for two hours to get one to hit a topwater...nothing. Nice fight on my smallest reel- shimano sahara 1000 with 12 lb fluoro/braid.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice one bud! good job


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> nice one bud! good job


Thanks! My biggest speck yet. 4 lbs!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice fish way to rub it in. I'll be backout there soon


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Kayak Rookie said:


> Nice fish way to rub it in. I'll be backout there soon


Ha! Sounds good. If this wind ever dies down, I'd like to fish the pass sometime.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

way to go!!!!!


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey wilbur nice fish!! when u say drift jigging, do you literaly mean hang um over the side and drift your jigs? nice fish! thks any info


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. By drift jigging, I meant that I was tired, and the wind was blowing, so I just cast a jig out and let it bounce. Ha, pretty sophisticated, huh?


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wheres my plate?????? geeez zooomies. LOL:whistling:


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice speck especially on the light gear. Surprising how much better the 22+ fish fight over the ones in the teens. 
Bet that your personal best doesn't stay at 24 for long!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

You have got me beat by plenty on the size of specs. I think the largest I have caught has been 19 or 20". Glad someone had some luck this weekend, between Bbarton and You, I have been sorely out fished this weekend.

-Doc Ard


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> wheres my plate?????? geeez zooomies. LOL:whistling:


Pete- that PICTURE of a hot plate was just for you. My complements


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to go Wilbur


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Was that fish as tasty as it looked how did you prepare it?
thanks
oscar


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Was that fish as tasty as it looked how did you prepare it?
> thanks
> oscar


It was really good. My kids even ate it. I'm still experimenting, but this time I filleted them (off the skin), put them on foil, added a couple pats of butter and Chef Paul's Seafood Magic seasoning. I grilled them on medium heat for about 25 minutes with the foil open. You can bake them the same way. I think I tried pan frying them once but wasn't too crazy about it with specks.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The grilled trout looks delicious. :thumbsup:You should compare notes with Pat as he is a grill master. 


Sometimes I will blacken them in a heavy hot frying pan but for me it is hard to beat dipping them in Zatarran's fish fry and then deep frying..... 
Everything is good deep fried.... even Twinkees!:yes:


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wilbur said:


> Pete- that PICTURE of a hot plate was just for you. My complements


Man that was good.... baking a trout this evening for dinner I caught up on simpson river.. only 18 inches though.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Better then nothing Pete also better then working... we should fish sometime ..


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> Man that was good.... baking a trout this evening for dinner I caught up on simpson river.. only 18 inches though.


All right! Congrats Pete. I'd be happy with that any day. Is the Simpson River pretty good?


----------

